# Boot Liners...Wrap around or Tongues?



## Not Sure (Nov 27, 2017)

As a side from the other boot thread. Which type do you prefer? 
I like tongues as my legs are bald from the shin down from wrap around liners pulling out my hair and twisting my socks slowly. Summers are ugly I get a lot of weird looks LOL. 

I seem to have less overheating with tongues . Two small air channel spaces to my ankles with the tongues?


----------



## Jully (Nov 27, 2017)

Only ever had tongues, don't know really know much about wrap arounds! Sounds unpleasant though.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2017)

Once you get wrap around Intuition type liners you never go back. I've skied them for at least the past 10 years. Better comfort and performance.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Once you get wrap around Intuition type liners you never go back. I've skied them for at least the past 10 years. Better comfort and performance.


Disagree.  Didn't like the wrap around Intuition liners on my old Kryptons.  Had them remolded three times and never found them all that comfortable. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2017)

Absolutely love intuition power wraps!!! 
I struggle to get a tongue to sit properly on my shin, the wraps are awesome.
That's not even mentioning the full custom molding of the intuitions either!

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Disagree.  Didn't like the wrap around Intuition liners on my old Kryptons.  Had them remolded three times and never found them all that comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



My old Kryptons were never comfortable regardless of the liner. My foot is so wide that even my old Panterras gave me some issues.

Same as Hawkshot I dislike the tongue liners because the seams where the tongue contacts my shins just never sit right. The wraparound liner is seamless in comparison and I feel transmits shin pressure much more evenly. My new 2 ski day old Panterra 120's have the Intuitions.

It's good there are so many choices in this regard because feet seem to be like fingerprints, no two alike.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2017)

Soloman Quest 130"s wrap around..awesome so far.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 8, 2017)

Seems like it would an individual choice based on how well the boot/liner fits. I'm quite fond on the Intuition liner in my Full Tilts, but I also really liked a pair of Solomon Quests that I gave to one of my sons (yeah, similar feet). The Solomon had the standard tongue liner and it was comfy as a bedroom slipper. I had some issues as the performance of that boot which was a bit too soft, but, man, was it comfy.
But in the past I also had really crappy tongue liners/boots where the fit was just so, so. The tongue would tend to move where it wasn't supposed and create a pressure point. To me, it's all about the fit. The liner is less important.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 11, 2017)

bigbog said:


> Overheating in a skiboot Siliconebob....:-?



HaHa ...Most of my skiing is in Pa. after all....
I'm partial to Velour type fabric that Dalbello uses vs the texture that Intuitions have, sort of a raised grid system ? Just a personal preference .


----------



## Handlebars (Dec 14, 2017)

I had some shin bang issues after switching to power wraps, but replacing my power strap with a booster strap run inside the shell (only behind the liner) has completely solved that problem. Made the boots and liners flex better too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Dec 14, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> HaHa ...Most of my skiing is in Pa. after all....
> I'm partial to Velour type fabric that Dalbello uses vs the texture that Intuitions have, sort of a raised grid system ? Just a personal preference .



....For quite a while I was dancing on the fence between cold and warm feet days....a bit of arthritis(via untreated lyme for so long and/or family) came into play...had to learn just what was going on....  I hear you on different liners....


----------

